# Fendt tractors what's your opinions?



## northern Ohio baler (Sep 28, 2014)

We have two fendt tractors and I personally bought both of them. I drove every make of tractor with their version of a "CVT" and by far the fendt is the smoothest and easiest to drive. And the fuel efficiency is extremely impressive. I'm just curious if anyone agrees with me.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

From what I have read very good tractor just no dealer network over here. From what I understand Fendt was first with the CVT transmission in tractors. Supposed to be the same transmission in the Agco/Massey Ferguson/Challenger tractors. personally I have never seen one up close but from reading in publications a lot of people think they are the cat's meow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like their looks.....except the disgusting color of the wheels....never have sat in one.... heard the cab interior is a let down, but I don't know that...could be sour grapes from folks. I would be leery of cost of R&M with not much of a dealer network as shuck alluded to.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes. It really is the Cadillac of tractors. The interior isn't so much a letdown, as it is very utilitarian. No refrigerator under the seat, but has all the creature comforts that we've come to expect in tractors.

The service after the sale is what matters. Fortunately Fendt has a great program for that.

Have actually been looking at a 2008 936 as a replacement for the Challenger, but it's hard to bite off the $182k they want for it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Did someone say Fendt  Wife says if she ever wins the lottery she's buying one, not a 500hp one though.

"Packing a massive 500hp under the hood and standing at 3.6m tall, the new range will the biggest and most powerful conventional tractors ever made."

http://www.fwi.co.uk/machinery/fendt-builds-500hp-monster-tractor.htm


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hard to believe they could ever get 500hp to hook up without dualing the front and back, of course over there that'd be a no no on the roads.

I suppose they might find a use for that much HP on the PTO for something.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have a super Fendt Dealer MM Weaver in Leola Pa./ We do not own one , you see a couple more in our area each year.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Did someone say Fendt  Wife says if she ever wins the lottery she's buying one, not a 500hp one though.
> 
> "Packing a massive 500hp under the hood and standing at 3.6m tall, the new range will the biggest and most powerful conventional tractors ever made."
> 
> http://www.fwi.co.uk/machinery/fendt-builds-500hp-monster-tractor.htm


That is one mean looking tractor.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Gotta say one thing, when they roll out a new model they do it with fanfare.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Color scheme isn't that bad, especially coming off kubotas Orange. Not really worried about paint color if it runs circles around the competition.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am guessing Fendt is too pricey for hay making budget


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

we really like them and have owned 6 i guess through the years. as far as the cab goes the first 926's left lot to be desired but, the new ones are nice.


----------

